

Show HN: CareerSonar - because friends don't let friends use job boards - avirambm
https://www.careersonar.com/invitation/showhn

======
avirambm
The most promising career opportunities are those in which you have an inside
connection that can help you get your foot in the door (or get your resume to
the top of the stack). CareerSonar makes it easy to discover these
opportunities in your social and professional networks, without having to
manually cross check hundreds of job listings against your contact lists (not
to mention your 2nd connections). Those who are employed use CareerSonar to
keep on top of the best opportunities out there for them (because everyone is
curious). Our ranking algorithm is patent pending, and we like to think that
it gives results that are much more relevant than anything else out there.

We just entered private beta and would love to get some feedback. Thanks!

------
ChelseaT
As someone who was a job seeker for months, I found most success using
LinkedIn. So to have a site that takes the fundamentals behind optimizing your
network one step further seems really appealing. The only thing people may
have trouble with is mixing business with personal.

~~~
avirambm
That's great feedback Chelsea - we're not mixing really since your activity is
100% confidential (no one sees it) - we're just giving you the tools to see
which jobs your social connections can help you get (your friends and family
are even more likely to recommend you than a random contact).

By the way, we also let you connect with LinkedIn so you can add that layer as
well - and we fill the gap between Facebook and LinkedIn - you may be
connected to a friend on Facebook that's connected to a potential reference on
LinkedIn - we bridge networks to let you uncover those.

